# Shorts today,shovels tomorrow in NH



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, just when I wished spring would stick around snow, snow, snow all week a chance of snow.
Possibly 1"-3" between now to tomorrow evening.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I hear what you are saying they are calling for snow here in Ohio by the end of the week and they say lake effect so who knows what will get hopefully none.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like it'll stay all rain down this far, but there might be some mixing. I doubt anything sticks.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Should'nt be surprised....*

We should'nt be surprised but once your mind gets ready for spring it is hard to hear the words snow accumulation...lol


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I pulled my steaks today. If it snows, it will have to melt on it's own.xysport


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

*Snow*

Ill take the bonus to end the year its going to be cold so let it snow


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Sleet sleet sleet*

Well I guess they are close to correct as it is sleeting,a nice slippery coating on the driveway.....


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Wait till Tuesday night. NECN is calling for 20" or so in the "hills".........


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Its Started*

Woke up this morning to this.
Supposed to be on and off all day and then steady and hard tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

OK I gave in, The plow is back on and we will have to be careful as to ground being very soft.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

They are saying 2-4" here for tonight. We'll see. I've put everything away, pulled the stakes, and started spring cleanups, so it'll just have to melt.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

First Time Out;388035 said:


> They are saying 2-4" here for tonight. We'll see. I've put everything away, pulled the stakes, and started spring cleanups, so it'll just have to melt.


That what I said too, but the weather channel said sothern NH to get 8".

I know they are never right, but I like to be prepared so I bit the bullet and got it ready.wish me luck with no steaks. :crying:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Over 4" already*

I am at over 4" already and it wasn't supposed to start till early evening.
Anywhere from 12"-18" they are saying of wet heavy snow...
I'll never get spring started...


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

2" here in Rockingham county already. Plows are going on.


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Snow?*

It's snowing right now. Started about 1500 and now it's 1900 - 31* - 3" - changing like clock work. Going from snow to hail to rain and back again. NHDoT just went by again and the scanner sounds like it's the first storm of the year. Several cars and one school bus off the road. A state plow was hit on Rt149 a little while ago in Deering. Hippy.


----------



## NHJAKE (Aug 21, 2006)

I know I jinxed us. I sent out letter to my 06 Lawn care customers 2 days ago saying spring was here and that's all it took! 3" so far here in Barnstead and snowing pretty good. The gravel driveways are going to be a real treat. I just know this is going to push like wet concrete! Good Luck to all !!! ~ Jeremypayup


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, looks like you northern guys are going ot get a pretty hefty amount of snow. Be careful with that heavy stuff. It is snowing/ raining here. Nothing major, but tons of accidents.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The storm is suppost to hit New Brunswick around 6am and we are to get 4 to 6 inches before it changes to rain, I was already for spring and now this.

Oh well, might as well make some more money.payup


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks like they were wrong again at least here in Nashua. The town plowed about 1 1/2 inches, no way I'm plowing unless it starts again tonight


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*13.5" and still....*

Wow, 13.5" and still snowing....Wet heavy stuff....I guess spring is on hold!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We ended up with 3 heavy wet inches. It must have snowed really hard because it was still raining at 1 AM and by 5 AM we had 3". The town plowed and a lot of the commercial guys plowed. I didn't do anything. It has melted to about 1.5" now anyway. I went and shoveled the walkways and deck for this older lady I work for, but she's an exception. She's 94 ans still drives (well I might add). I don't want her to fall walking around. Oshkosh: it must be a mess up there!


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Well it actually did come, started snowing hard after midnight and when i woke up the town was plowing and my truck was sitting in the drive without the blade on. Mounted it and headed out. Wasn't easy or very enjoyable, heavy and the ground wasn't frozen. Glad i still had everything on hand, wasn't planning on moving anymore snow this spring, all the snow equipment was cleaned up. Got 3-4 inches. 
Now cleanups are going to be delayed again Oh well made some dough off it.

Not to many guys were ready around here, many had there plows and sander already put away for the season. Even the town was pretty much packed and was sweeping streets yesterday. Now they pulled everything back out.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*An Easter Surprise...*

Well it sure is pretty....Streets are burning off...


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

hey oshkosh
you know anyone chocorua that cuts lots


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I may have someone...*

What did you have in mind? What size lot, hard/soft/mixed? Do you want the stumps removed???
I have a friend over in Standish with a mill that maybe interested.



wirenut;388221 said:


> hey oshkosh
> you know anyone chocorua that cuts lots


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm glad you guys up north got snow and lots of it, It's just kind of late for most people. My friends already put away the the sleds for summer, but the skiers should be back this weekend.


We ended up with about 4" here. I had to plow.:crying: No lawn damage but they are a little narrower than usual. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well been lucky here in Ohio not to much snow. Just enough cold and snow to put everything on hold no riding the Harley and no riding the snowmobiles either.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

All of our snow melted today. Back to spring...


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Ours condensed...*

Our snow condensed for sure....Snow showers all day in the valley.Maybe 1"-2" more before it is all finished.
My neighbor (Landscaper/Commercial plower) Looked at me today and the only words out of his mouth was "This is Friggin stupid".lol Pretty much sums it up.
The hotels should be busy with spring skiers as mentioned.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Shorts today,shovels Tommorrow*

YEH I worked out side for many yrs & kept a personal record--Temp & Weather-Morning-Noon & quitting time--went & read 12 yrs Back!--March & April--lots of Cloudy Days!--but--nothing like This Crap!--& No real Jumps in Temps! like Now! WE did have a couple of heavy snows but back then the Sun came Out real Bright & it was Gone! the Worse was the ICE Storm--yrs AGO!--what a MESS! I guess? mother nature is changing the Months We get Snow? as it used to start around Thanksgiving & End in mid March--Now No Snow until after XMAS & still comming Down in Late April I Dono? about SUMMER? June July & August used to be Summer! as Labor Day Ended Summer Here! I Guess? mother natures Extending Summer into Sept & Oct? CRAZY --OleTower--


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Check out my forecast.lol*

A Winter Storm Warning Remains In Effect Until 6 Pm Edt Monday.

In The Mountains...expect 1 To 2 Feet Of Snow To Fall Tonight And
Monday...while The Northern Foothills Will See 8 To 16 Inches Of
Snow. Snow Will Be Heavy At Times Tonight. Meanwhile...winds Will
Increase To 20 To 30 Mph...with Gusts To 45 Mph. This Will Result
In Near Blizzard Conditions At Times Tonight...reducing Visibility
To Be Near Zero At Times. Extensive Power Outages Are Also Likely.

On Monday...snow Will Mix With Rain In The Valleys...while
Remaining Mainly Snow Across Higher Elevations. Expect Snow
Accumulations Of Two Feet Or More Across Higher Elevations Over
1500 Feet.

Travel Will Become Extremely Hazardous Tonight...especially Across
Higher Terrain.


----------

